

Ask HN: Google Analytics Playing Hidden Video - ohashi

I was looking at my analytics just now and suddenly a voice started talking to me about it. I couldn&#x27;t find a control anywhere to turn it off. Refreshing made it just play again. It&#x27;s incredibly annoying. It&#x27;s a hidden HTML5 video. Is this new and is there a way to stop it? It&#x27;s one of the most obnoxious things I&#x27;ve ever encountered on Google.
======
MalcolmDiggs
Yeah there are a few mentions on Twitter about that. One guy recorded it:
[https://plus.google.com/+AlanKnecht/posts/4Uwj889NhWU?pid=60...](https://plus.google.com/+AlanKnecht/posts/4Uwj889NhWU?pid=6049295811244410258&oid=111284428955599453004)

